# Richard Jefferson opts out



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Breaking @Spurs News: Richard Jefferson has just opted out of the final year of his contract .. would have guaranteed him $15.2 Mill
> 
> http://twitter.com/ksatnews/status/17448519508


that's shocking!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

how much does he expect to get in fa???


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Gotham2krazy said:


> how much does he expect to get in fa???


Look at the offers that guys like Channing Frye and Mike Miller are getting...hell even Rudy Gay (solid player, but not a franchise guy) got a max contract.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

One rumour has it he'll be resigning with the Spurs for a longer, cheaper contract. Another has it that he's eying the Knicks or Nets.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thank god!


----------

